# Led muy raro?



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2009)

Alguien me podría decir que tipo de Diodo Led es el del video, lo saque de un farolillo solar de los que se ponen en un jardín, y  no sé cómo se llama.
Lo curioso del Led es que tiene solo dos patillas y cambia de color la variar el voltaje.
Indiquen el nombre y qué tipo de circuito podría llevar.
 Gracias.
Un saludo.

YouTube - Diodo Led


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 29, 2009)

Pues no sé que tipo de led es, pero mola un monton!!


----------



## jorger (Ago 29, 2009)

No sé si tendrá algo que ver,pero hace ya varios años cuando me encontré un vhs,había un led pequeño de 2 patas que cambiaba de rojo a verde cuando le aplicabas tensión desde una parte determinada de la placa donde estaba éste...

Supongo que ese led se usa para que ilumine con la misma intensidad (aunque cambie de color) aunque el voltaje disminuya..no sé.

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 29, 2009)

El led del VHS era un led bicolor, que se enciende rojo o verde dependiendo de como conectes la polaridad.
y el led de colores supongo que no será más que un indicador de carga de la bateria o para que quede mas estético


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola, el led en cuestion es un LED RGB y aca tienes algo de unfo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/led-rgb-12001/

De todas maneras hay muchisima información en internet sobre estos componentes LED RGB.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## jorger (Ago 29, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> El led del VHS era un led bicolor, que se enciende rojo o verde dependiendo de como conectes la polaridad.
> y el led de colores supongo que no será más que un indicador de carga de la bateria o para que quede mas estético


 
Pues no .No le cambiaba la polaridad.Según como conectaba la alimentación y probaba por las soldaduras de la placa cambiaba de color,pero la polaridad que le llegaba al led era la misma jeje.

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 29, 2009)

Y cómo sabes que la polaridad era la misma?
lo comprovaste?


----------



## jorger (Ago 29, 2009)

Lo sabía por 2 razones:
1-Lo comprobé con un tester.
2-En la placa,para hacer que el led cambie de color sólo cambiaba de sitio en la placa uno de los cables de alimentación (usaba puntas de otro tester).El otro lo dejaba quieto.Por lo que de esa manera era imposible cambiar de polaridad.

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 29, 2009)

Bueno, podía ser que la polaridad se cambiara "electrónicamente" conectando el otro pin a Vcc+ o Vcc-, pero si lo comprovaste con el tester, sería un led como el de lolo
pero de sólo dos colores

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2009)

o sería exactamente el mismo diodo que el de Lolo, pero en el circuito solo tenian 2 voltajes bien definidos y listo.

ese LED es RGB por diferencia de potencial, cambia la corriente que absorve y por tanto vibra a diferentes frecuencias (todas visibles) y cambia de color.

luego tienes los RGB de 4 pines, con 1 comun y los 3 colores. a medida q cambias intensidad en cada pata, vas formando toda la gama de colores.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2009)

Señores no habeis visto el video, lo curioso esque cambia de color y solo tiene 2 pines no 4 como dice DJ DRACO. Es muy raro este diodo y en internet no lo he encntrado deve ser cosa de chinos


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 29, 2009)

para mi es un rgb

saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2009)

gc_tc dijo:


> para mi es un rgb
> 
> saludos.




No estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque los diodos Led RGB tienen 4 patillas según los videos  que vi antes , y este solo tiene 2 patillas y un circuito el cual (aunque no con mucha calidad) sale un mi video.
De todas formas muchas gracias por tu aporte.
Un saludo.


----------



## fer_jazz (Ago 29, 2009)

Yo tengo ese diodo led, solo que el mio cambia mas rapido de color a color, es un led con un circuito interno para secuenciar cada led(color).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 29, 2009)

Es un led rgb, sólo que hay de los que tienen los colores separados, y otros, como este, en el que los colores varían según el voltaje.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Yo tengo ese diodo led, solo que el mio cambia mas rapido de color a color, es un led con un circuito interno para secuenciar cada led(color).


Pero es de dos patillas o de cuatro?
Sabes que nomble se le da a ese Led ?
Tienes el esquema electrico del circuito, me lo podrias pasar?
Mi idea es comprar barios diodos en una tienda de electronica, pero no se como se llama y montar o el circuito, Gracias por el aporte.
Un saludo.

PARA ELOSCILOSCOPIO: Muchas gracias de nuebo, pero esque sobre ese tema no tenia ni idea, gracias a ti he aprendido mas.
Un saludo.


----------



## fer_jazz (Ago 29, 2009)

El led que tengo es de 2 patas
La verdad no tengo idea de como se llame, yo solo fui a la electronica y pedi que me mostraran los leds mas novedosos y me mostraron esos led y compre 2.
Este led no varia de color segun su voltaje, a este led se le aplica una tension de 3v y solo va cambiando de color.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 29, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> El led que tengo es de 2 patas
> La verdad no tengo idea de como se llame, yo solo fui a la electronica y pedi que me mostraran los leds mas novedosos y me mostraron esos led y compre 2.
> Este led no varia de color segun su voltaje, a este led se le aplica una tension de 3v y solo va cambiando de color.



Gracias pero no necesitava un circuito electrico? o solo con 3V entre sus dos patillas ya vasta.
Si tienes en circuito pasmelo porfa.( si lo llea claro)


----------



## fer_jazz (Ago 29, 2009)

Asi es lolo2n3055 a este led le aplicas una tension de 3v y su circuito interno hace que vaya cambiando de color, es como un led de los que flashean pero aqui en vez de tener un solo color tienes 3.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2009)

fer_jazz Lo acabo de comprobar y con mucho miedo (de no estropear el led) he hecho la prueba, con mi regulador de tensión puesto a 3v, he conectado el Led y solo se enciende a rojo.
Yo creo que lo que tu dices puede ser cierto, pero que el circuito no sea interno si no que es el circuito que tiene fuera y que se ve en el video, ponlo otra vez y veras un pequeña plaquita, con dos transistores, dos condensadores, barias resistencias, y un diodo.
Hay debe estar el truco en esa placa externa al Led la cual hace la variación de tensión.
¿Tú sabes que tipo de esquema eléctrico será?
El que varía la tensión.
Oye muchas gracias, gracias a ti he descubierto algo: que a 3V no cambia.
Un saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 30, 2009)

EL circuito de la plaquita probablemente será el driver del led

Saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> EL circuito de la plaquita probablemente será el driver del led
> 
> Saludos



Eso es lo yo e pensado.
Pero me gustaria tener el esquema electrico, para hacerlo y para saber como es su funcionamiento, si alguen me pudiera pasarme uno parecido o al menos explicar como funciona seria de agradecer.
Un saludo de nuebo.


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 2, 2009)

el led que se ve en el video es un circuito integrado montado internamente en el encapsulamiento del led que alimenta a 3 diodos led. Este integrado enciende los leds a una secuencia programada por el fabricante y si se detiene o varia su funcion es porque el voltaje esta por debajo de los limites de operacion del IC que es como sucede en la mayoria de ICs digitales. Si lo miras con una lupa o muy de cerca veras que en uno de los terminales internos esta montado el IC y de este salen los 3 hilos para los 3 leds montados en el otro terminal. Al IC le llegan el negativo por un hilo y el positivo por el terminal en el que esta montado. a los leds les llega el negativo por el terminal en el que estan montados y el positivo por hilos que salen de el IC que esta en el otro terminal.  Este led especial se alimenta generalmente de 5V, tambien hay de 3V, de 8V y de 12V.  Su costo es de aproximadamente 0.70 dolares al por menor y 0.50 dolares al por mayor.  Actualmente se esta propagando su uso en mouses y cases de PC luminosos y economicos ya que ofrecen un atractivo especial a bajo costo.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 5, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias por la información, me he fijado y es verdad se puede ver en el interior del Led el circuito con tres hilos de lo que creo que es oro, y la verdad que lo que tú me comentas puede ser cierto, pero eso que tú dices de que el CI interno del led es el que cambia la secuencia en la que se enciende cada Led no creo que sea a sin ya que si te fijas en el video el Led ya está conectado a una placa con componentes electrónicos, y como ya comente ha otros compañeros cuando conecto a 3v el Led solo se enciende a rojo y si te fijas bien todo está alimentado a una pila de 1,2V. Recargable.
Entonces mi pregunta es: 

¿quién es el encargado de hacer la secuencia de encendido de cada Led interno: el CI interno del Led o  la plaquita en la cual se encuentra otro circuito eléctrico?
Fijate bien en el video

También cabe la posibilidad de que esa placa sea la encargada del control de carga de la placa solar ,la batería y el Led y que tu tengas razón y que al alimentar el Led a una tensión X este cambie la secuencia de colores por lo que tu me comentas, no lo sé para mí es un Led muy extraño
Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 8, 2009)

hola.

Aqui esta los detalles tecnicos del led del que quieres saber:

5MM Round RGB slow blinking led
1) size 5.0mm x 8.70 mm
2) Lens color: water clear
3)wavelenght: R:620-630nm G:515-520nm B:460-470nm
4)Forward voltaje: R:1.8-2.1-2.2VF G:3.0-3.2-3.4VF B:3.0-3.2-3.4VF
5)Luminous intensity: R:1500-1700mcd G:4500-4700mcd B:1000-1300mcd
6)Forward current: 20 mA
7)Half intensity angle: 20 deg
8)reverse current: 100 mA
9)Peak current duty: 0.1,1KHz 100mA
10)Power consumption: 180mA
11)Flash frecuency: 1.7Hz


Si lees bien veras que el led rojo se enciende con menor voltaje... y con mas voltaje encienden los demas.

El circuito que tiene ese aparato que desarmaste es para hacer el cambio entre carga de bateria con la celda solar y descarga de la bateria mediante el led cuando no hay energia en la celda solar.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 8, 2009)

tiggerleon dijo:


> hola.
> 
> Aqui esta los detalles tecnicos del led del que quieres saber:
> 
> ...



 Bueno ya por lo menos se que el circuito de la plaquita exterior es el encargado de hacer el intercambio entre la carga de la batería y la descarga a trabes del Led y que no es la encargada de variar el voltaje al Led.
Entonces mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿si yo conecto el Led a la batería de 1,2 V el Led ara el cambio de color solo?
Ya que como tú me comentaste en anteriores respuestas el Led tiene un CI interno en el encapsulado  que se encarga de hacer la variación de voltaje ¿verdad?

Otra pregunta, si en las características me pone que cambia  a distintos voltajes algunos de ellos superiores a 1,2V y la batería tiene un voltaje máximo de 1,2V 
¿Cómo es posible que cambie a azul, y verde? Ya que el rojo son los valores mas bajos

Claro que ahora que lo pienso no sé yo si la batería es de 1,2V o 3V, bueno haber si cuando tenga un rato lo compruebo y te lo confirmo aunque yo creo que era 1,2V
Oye por cierto de donde sacaste la información.
Bueno muchísimas gracias de verdad, cada vez tengo más claro cómo funciona.
Un saludo.


----------



## thomasezequiel (Sep 8, 2009)

Es un RGB el mismo que se utiliza para decorar casinos y hoteles vienen individuales o tiras .


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 8, 2009)

thomasezequiel dijo:


> Es un RGB el mismo que se utiliza para decorar casinos y hoteles vienen individuales o tiras .



Si barios compañreros han dicho eso que es un RGB pero lo curioso es que solo tiene 2 PATILLAS y no 4 como los RGB que yo conozco y que segun me han comentado tiene un CI en su interior para poder hacer el cambio de color.
Gracias por tu aporte.
Un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 8, 2009)

hace una cosa lolo, anda a una casa d electronica y pedi un led rgb de 2 patas.

el funcionamiento es como te explicaron, nada de cosas raras

saludos


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 12, 2009)

el asunto es mas facil de lo que aparenta...  el led tiene un CI en su interior que esta compuesto de un regulador, un oscilador, un contador, un secuenciador, un generador PWM y un drive para la salida a los leds. entonces el equivalente seria armar un proyecto con varios CIs que alimentado con 3V o 5V sea capaz de secuenciar 3 leds que se le colocaria en la salida con efectos similares a los que da tu led.

En tu caso todo esta circuiteria ha sido comprimida en un solo CI que tiene el tamaño lo suficientemente pequeño como para que pueda caber dentro del mismo led y asi no necesitar de mas componentes.

Como sabras, si le das menos voltaje del que necesita para su correcto funcionamiento(no solo a este led sino a cualquier aparato digital), es probable que tenga respuestas inesperadas como el que encienda un solo led o que uno solo de ellos parpadee. eso depende del sistema interno del CI.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 12, 2009)

tiggerleon dijo:


> el asunto es mas facil de lo que aparenta...  el led tiene un CI en su interior que esta compuesto de un regulador, un oscilador, un contador, un secuenciador, un generador PWM y un drive para la salida a los leds. entonces el equivalente seria armar un proyecto con varios CIs que alimentado con 3V o 5V sea capaz de secuenciar 3 leds que se le colocaria en la salida con efectos similares a los que da tu led.
> 
> En tu caso todo esta circuiteria ha sido comprimida en un solo CI que tiene el tamaño lo suficientemente pequeño como para que pueda caber dentro del mismo led y asi no necesitar de mas componentes.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu aporte, es muy buena información.
Esa idea de la equivalencia está muy bien pensada, pero ya no sería un solo LED si no que tres, pero si no encuentro dicho LED es muy buena idea.
Según tu el cambio de color es controlado por el CI interior, y solo bastara con alimentar las patillas con el voltaje adecuado para que empiece a cambiar de color verdad?
Pero mi otra duda es: que si el conjunto está alimentado con 1,2 v de la batería recargable, 
Y según TIGGERLEON estas son las características de LED 
5MM Round RGB slow blinking led
1) size 5.0mm x 8.70 mm
2) Lens color: water clear
3)wavelenght: R:620-630nm G:515-520nm B:460-470nm
4)Forward voltaje:   R:1.8-2.1-2.2VF    G:3.0-3.2-3.4VF    B:3.0-3.2-3.4VF
5)Luminous intensity: R:1500-1700mcd G:4500-4700mcd B:1000-1300mcd
6)Forward current: 20 mA
7)Half intensity angle: 20 deg
8)reverse current: 100 mA
9)Peak current duty: 0.1,1KHz 100mA
10)Power consumption: 180mA
11)Flash frecuency: 1.7Hz
¿Cómo es posible que encienda a verde y azul si según las características para esos colores se utiliza voltajes superiores a la de la batería?
En la plaquita que se ve en el video ¿tendrá algo como un doblador de tensión? Porque si no no me explico cómo puede funcionar.
Te lo digo porque al conectarlo directo a batería no enciende de ningún color, (si estaba bien conectado, no pienses mal)


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Era lo que yo te decia lolo2n3055 el led tiene un circuito interno.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 13, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Era lo que yo te decia lolo2n3055 el led tiene un circuito interno.



Con que voltajes lo alimentas?


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 13, 2009)

talvez si tenga un doblador de voltaje.  que yo sepa este led viene en varios voltajes desde 3 hasta 12V. yo me supongo que el tuyo es el de 3 o el de 5.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hombre me supongo que sí, ya que, el circuito está alimentado a 1,2V. 
Y no me explico como puede funcionar, ya que si te fijas en el video, en el polímetro salen voltajes de hasta 2,87V. Claro que con una pila de 1,2V como puede ser eso.
Pero en la placa solo tiene dos condensadores de 1pF, no sé yo si eso será suficiente para conseguir doblar el voltaje.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 15, 2009)

Lolo2n3055 yo lo alimento con 3 volts, tratare de grabar un video para que veas el led que tu tienes.
Un voltaje de 3 volts se puede conseguir a partir de una pila de 1.5v segun tengo entendido es el principio de la fuente conmutada pero lo que observe esque tu circuito no tiene ninguna bobina o bueno por lo menos en el video no se ve, busca articulos relacionados con Joule Thief es un pequeño dispositivo con un transistor npn, una resistencia y una bobina pueden hacer prender un led de alto brillo a partir de 1.5v o menos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 15, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Lolo2n3055 yo lo alimento con 3 volts, tratare de grabar un video para que veas el led que tu tienes.
> Un voltaje de 3 volts se puede conseguir a partir de una pila de 1.5v segun tengo entendido es el principio de la fuente conmutada pero lo que observe esque tu circuito no tiene ninguna bobina o bueno por lo menos en el video no se ve, busca articulos relacionados con Joule Thief es un pequeño dispositivo con un transistor npn, una resistencia y una bobina pueden hacer prender un led de alto brillo a partir de 1.5v o menos.



Lo primero darte las gracias por tu ayuda.
Me gustaria que pudieras grabar ese video para poder aclararme un poco mas ya que todabia no he conseguido entender muy buen su funcionamiento, gracias.

Sobre el tema de la bobina te dire que mirando la placa he visto que lleba 2 especies de resistencias, pero yo creo que son inductancias HF que tengo entendido que son bobinas al fin al cabo, son como la del archivo adjunto.



Haber si cuando tenga un  ratillo imbestigo sobre lo del Joule Thief, cosa de la que no sabia nada, cada dia se aprende algo nuebo en?

Lo acabo de poner en GOOGLE y aparenta buena pinta, quizas sea eso lo que hace que fincione, y asu vez hace que yo no pare de pensar sobre como pude funcionar.
Lo dicho imbestigare, gracias por tu alluda y un saludo.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 15, 2009)

Bueno que bueno que te he servido mi ayuda quiero decirte que para eso estoy, en cuanto a lo de la foto que publicasté parece que son inductancias, bueno he subido el video YouTube - MOV03883. 

Si te das cuenta no tengo ningun otro circuito que opere el led, alomejor te preguntaras que porque estoy usando la bateria de 9v si yo te dije que funcionaba con 3v,bueno se debe a que no cuento ahorita con una fuente de 3v pero lo he probado con 3v y funciona igual que en el video asi que checalo espero que te sirva de algo.

Es como uno de esos led que flashean ¿Los conoces? hace mucho tiempo que tuve uno de esos pero a ese le tenia que meter 5v y es como si tuviera un 555 interno solo hacia parpadear el led cada determinado tiempo, este led es similar solo que con 3 colores.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola
Probablemente alguno de los LED's que se ven en este enlace sea el que tienes
http://www.theledlight.com/led-specs.html
Ahi hay otros enlaces donde ayudan a diseñar los circuitos

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 16, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Bueno que bueno que te he servido mi ayuda quiero decirte que para eso estoy, en cuanto a lo de la foto que publicasté parece que son inductancias, bueno he subido el video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifAQ9EtEum8&feature=channel_page.
> 
> Si te das cuenta no tengo ningun otro circuito que opere el led, alomejor te preguntaras que porque estoy usando la bateria de 9v si yo te dije que funcionaba con 3v,bueno se debe a que no cuento ahorita con una fuente de 3v pero lo he probado con 3v y funciona igual que en el video asi que checalo espero que te sirva de algo.
> 
> Es como uno de esos led que flashean ¿Los conoces? hace mucho tiempo que tuve uno de esos pero a ese le tenia que meter 5v y es como si tuviera un 555 interno solo hacia parpadear el led cada determinado tiempo, este led es similar solo que con 3 colores.




Muchísimas gracias por haberte molestado en grabar el video, eres la primera persona que conozco que también conoce dicho LED, me he quedado sorprendido que solamente conectándolo a 9V ( VEO QUE LE HAS PUESTO UNA RESISTENCIA EN SERIE CON EL LED¿ NO? ) y que funcione.
Yo con tus comentarios he podido entender mejor el funcionamiento, cosa que se agradece un montón.
Me gustaría hacer lo que tu as hecho conectar el LED a una pila  9V con una resistencia en serie de 1K , (mas vale que sobre que falte), pero la verdad es que no me atrevo, ya que solo tengo este, no lo valla a quemar. Bueno si me lo pienso a lo mejor lo conecto de esa manera, lo grabo y lo cuelgo pa que lo veas. Ya veré 
Esos led que flashean, si lo conocía, nunca he tenido en posición uno ,pelo los conocía, y es verdad esos también tienen un CI en su interior.
DE VERDAD, ESTOY MUY CONTENTO CON TU IMFORMACION, YA NO SE NI COMO DARTE LAS GRACIAS, POR LO AMABLE QUE AS SIDO Y BUENA INFORMACION QUE ME AS DADO.
Creo que debes de ser una bellísima persona.
Bueno un saludo y un placer haber hablado con trigo, espero no perder el contacto con Tigo.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola
> Probablemente alguno de los LED's que se ven en este enlace sea el que tienes
> http://www.theledlight.com/led-specs.html
> Ahi hay otros enlaces donde ayudan a diseñar los circuitos
> ...



Se agradece la información, gracias a ti he podido conseguir las caracteristicas de un LED muy parecido al mio, que he visto en tu enlace.
Gracias.  
Un saludo.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 16, 2009)

No hay de que mi estimado compañero creo que es muy importante que uno comparta la información ya que asi se aclaran muchas dudas, pues respecto al led seria bueno que lo probaras con una resistencia de 1k si tienes mucho temor a que se te queme, el led que te mostre en el video le puse una resistencia de 470 Ohms.

Te deseo suerte y por cierto ¿En que país vives? Si hechas a funcionar bien tu led supongo que en tu país deben de manejar estos leds, si funciona llevalo a una electronica lo muestras al encargado y talvez tengan.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 18, 2009)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por haberte molestado en grabar el video, eres la primera persona que conozco que también conoce dicho LED, me he quedado sorprendido que solamente conectándolo a 9V ( VEO QUE LE HAS PUESTO UNA RESISTENCIA EN SERIE CON EL LED¿ NO? ) y que funcione.
> Yo con tus comentarios he podido entender mejor el funcionamiento, cosa que se agradece un montón.
> Me gustaría hacer lo que tu as hecho conectar el LED a una pila  9V con una resistencia en serie de 1K , (mas vale que sobre que falte), pero la verdad es que no me atrevo, ya que solo tengo este, no lo valla a quemar. Bueno si me lo pienso a lo mejor lo conecto de esa manera, lo grabo y lo cuelgo pa que lo veas. Ya veré
> Esos led que flashean, si lo conocía, nunca he tenido en posición uno ,pelo los conocía, y es verdad esos también tienen un CI en su interior.
> ...


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 18, 2009)

Pues me siento muy satisfecho de que al fin hayas aclarado tus dudas y pues hasta la proxima nos estaremos viendo en algun otro tema lolo2n3055.
Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 18, 2009)

fer_jazz dijo:


> No hay de que mi estimado compañero creo que es muy importante que uno comparta la información ya que asi se aclaran muchas dudas, pues respecto al led seria bueno que lo probaras con una resistencia de 1k si tienes mucho temor a que se te queme, el led que te mostre en el video le puse una resistencia de 470 Ohms.
> 
> Te deseo suerte y por cierto ¿En que país vives? Si hechas a funcionar bien tu led supongo que en tu país deben de manejar estos leds, si funciona llevalo a una electronica lo muestras al encargado y talvez tengan.



Gracias pues yo vivo en Andalucia que esta en España.
A las tiendas de electronica de mi ciudad que he ido no hay ese tipo de LED de dos patillas solo los hay de 4 patillas, por eso ponia lo de : LED MUY RARO? , ya que no lo coñocia y en internet no hay mucha información.
Gracias de nuebo.
SALUDOS COMPAÑERO.



fer_jazz dijo:


> Pues me siento muy satisfecho de que al fin hayas aclarado tus dudas y pues hasta la proxima nos estaremos viendo en algun otro tema lolo2n3055.
> Saludos.


OLLE NO HAS PODIDO VER EL VIDEO DONDE CONSEGUI PONER EN FUNCIONAMIENTO EL LED?
lo digo porque como no me has dicho nada al respecto, pues.....


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 20, 2009)

encontre la solucion es un rgb pero auto cambiable miren _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-59978446-100-leds-rgb-de-2-patas-autocambiable-5mm-24-_JM_


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 20, 2009)

En otro lado del foro esta el tema de led rgb.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/led-rgb-12001/

Es cierto que existen tres leds encapsulados en la misma envoltura y tienen cuatro terminales, una de ellas es comun y loas otras tres son para cada uno de los leds internos. Estos componentes se usan para pantallas gigantes.

Pero el led que describe lolo2n3055, se trata de uno que en su interior tiene un IC que controla el led a encender. Pues además del IC tiene dentro tres pastillas emisoras- Rojo, Azul y verde- algo así-
Saludos..


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 20, 2009)

este ld cambia autaticamente ahi rapidos y lentos tiene dos terminales _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-59978446-100-leds-rgb-de-2-patas-autocambiable-5mm-24-_JM_


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 21, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> En otro lado del foro esta el tema de led rgb.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/led-rgb-12001/
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, por tu aporte



gc_tc dijo:


> este ld cambia autaticamente ahi rapidos y lentos tiene dos terminales _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-59978446-100-leds-rgb-de-2-patas-autocambiable-5mm-24-_JM_



Gracias a ti tambien por tu aporte


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 21, 2009)

Claro que vi el video lolo2n3055 solo era cuestion de esperar un poco para que el led cambiara de color hasta me lo he puesto en favoritos del youtube.


----------

